# Olive Garden Salad Dressing



## jkath

Anybody have a recipe like the one that I crave from Olive Garden?
Thanks


----------



## kansasgirl

This is supposed to be a copycat verison.

Olive Garden Salad Dressing
1 1/2 c bottled Italian dressing
2 tb grated Parmesan cheese
2 tb granulated sugar
1 large raw egg
1/4 c olive oil

1.Blend all except oil in blender on high speed 1/2 minute or until smooth. 2.Pour this mixture into the top of a double boiler and add the oil. Stir gently with a whisk over gently boiling water until it begins to thicken and egg is completely cooked. Chill several hours or overnight before using.


----------



## jkath

From one doggie to another (love your avatar)
Thanks!  

(Which bottled Salad dressing, though?
Hubby & kids love Kraft Zesty Italian)


----------



## middie

probably whichever brand you prefer.
i'd go with robusto though


----------



## merstarr

Hi jkath,
Here's another copycat version:

Salad Dressing 
like Olive Garden's®

Prep. Time: 1:10
Serves: 12

1/2 cup distilled white vinegar
1/3 cup water
1/3 cup vegetable oil
1/4 cup corn syrup
2 1/2 Tbls. grated Romano cheese
2 Tbls. dry, unflavored pectin
2 Tbls. egg - beaten
1 1/4 tsp. salt
1 tsp. lemon juice
1/2 tsp. minced garlic
1/4 tsp. dried parsley
1 pinch dried oregano
1 pinch red pepper flakes

-Combine all ingredients with a mixer on medium speed or in a blender on low speed for 30 seconds.
-Chill at least 1 hour.

Notes: Serve this dressing over mixed greens or use as a marinade for your favorite meat.


----------



## wasabi woman

looks like there are a bunch out there... I think I am going to have to go back for a taste test!

Olive Garden Salad Dressing

1/2 C. Mayonnaise
1/3 C. White Vinegar
1 tsp. Vegetable Oil
2 Tbsp. Corn Syrup
2 Tbsp. Parmesan Cheese
2 Tbsp. Romano Cheese
1/4 tsp. Garlic Salt - or one clove garlic minced
1/2 tsp. Italian Seasoning
1/2 tsp. Parsley Flakes
1 Tbsp. Lemon Juice
Sugar (optional)

Mix all ingredients in a blender until well mixed. If this is a little to
tart for your own personal tastes please add a little extra sugar.

Good Luck!


----------



## jkath

Thanks all


----------



## HotnSpicy

*Wow!  I am so glad to have found this thread.  I've asked around for the recipe (or at least a good copy) of the Olive Garden salad dressing for months and have come up empty.   Finally, I've hit the jackpot!  Big, big thanks!  *


----------



## tdehaan

Wow....what a great recipe!  I used the one that Kansasgirl posted.  I haven't actually put it on the salad yet (waiting for it to chill for dinner tonight)...but I taste tested it and it tastes like it's going to be great!  Plus, it's not that difficult to make!  Thanks for the recipe.

Tina


----------



## middie

Let us know if it came close to O.G.'s version.


----------



## tdehaan

*Yummy!*

Well, the salad dressing came out GREAT!  It was pretty close to O.G's too!  My b/f just loved it.  I think I will probably make it and bring it for a Turkey Day salad.

Thanks again for the great recipe.

Tina


----------



## jkath

Which brand of bottled italian did you use, tdehaan?


----------



## tdehaan

I think it was Kraft Zesty Italian.....not sure though, it was whatever I had in the fridge!! 

Tina


----------

